# LEAVING THE CLOSET!!!!!1!



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi everyone! I love you all so much.... You guys are the best! You've done so much for me and my beloved tort, Eben. I've learned more about myself in the past few months than I have in my entire life. Frankly, I love who I am now. This forum has changed my life in so many way, it made me a lot more accepting and open to new ideas. There's this thing I've been meaning to tell you guys: I'm gay. It was so so confusing at first, but then I started learning who I am... Everything in my life is going just great, and I'm moving to the U.S. Once I'm ready. All of my friends have been really supportive, and I hope you guys will be too. I've never felt so happy and free in my life.
Love you all, 
Abdulla.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 19, 2015)

I am glad your finding yourself. Remember we love you no matter what. *hugs*


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I am glad your finding yourself. Remember we love you no matter what. *hugs*


Thanks Jacqui. Everyone's support means so much to me...


----------



## DawnH (Jun 19, 2015)

Living in the closet is NO way to live. Good on you honey. Always be true to yourself. Everyone has the right to live their authentic life. Do so with your head up and your heart pure, you're gonna be just fine. Much love to you!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2015)

Doesn't make a difference how I feel. Living a lie is no way to live


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 19, 2015)

Abdulla you are who you are - it certainly doesn't change my opinion of you as a hard working, witty and thoughtful young man. I am so glad you feel comfortable enough with us to confide in us. It is difficult for anyone to 'come out' but I think it must be so much more difficult for you in your part of the world. I really hope when the time is right for you that you find true happiness. Love and respect to you


----------



## teresaf (Jun 19, 2015)

That can be very difficult in your country can't it? America is getting pretty accepting...Where in America would you like to move to? The west coast is pretty cool.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I am glad your finding yourself. Remember we love you no matter what. *hugs*


To all of your beautiful souls:


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2015)

You are who you are and well done for admitting it 

It's all a bit "so what?" about coming out in the UK too - we are very accepting here. It's not so easy in other parts of the world and I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

DawnH said:


> Living in the closet is NO way to live. Good on you honey. Always be true to yourself. Everyone has the right to live their authentic life. Do so with your head up and your heart pure, you're gonna be just fine. Much love to you!


Thanks so much... I've always lived this imaginary life in my head. Now I'll live it. I can't believe I can do that!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 19, 2015)

So happy that you are choosing to be true to yourself!!!! 
You are a remarkable young man, with many gifts and talents!


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 19, 2015)

Do you know, I don't know why it is gay people who have to be _in the closet_ - I think it would make much more sense if the people with the _hang-ups _about it were in there.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Do you know, I don't know why it is gay people who have to be _in the closet_ - I think it would make much more sense if the people with the _hang-ups _about it were in it.


 You're right!

I like to think positively: At least I look fabulous after spending some time in the closet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 19, 2015)

You're a splendid fellow, Abdulla.
Your future is bright and so are you.
Fair play to you, sir.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 19, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> You're right!
> 
> I like to think positively: At least I look fabulous after spending some time in the closet.


I wish I had a closet that would do that for me! I'd never come out of it! I do look better in the dark though.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 19, 2015)

teresaf said:


> That can be very difficult in your country can't it? America is getting pretty accepting...Where in America would you like to move to? The west coast is pretty cool.


With all my respect for Abdulla, such a thing is NOT AT ALL accepted in the Arab World. America and Europe are totally different places, where people have more freedom, and nobody is there to annoy, irritate, hurt, order them.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I wish I had a closet that would do that for me! I'd never come out of it! I do look better in the dark though.


JK Rowling tweeted this. She's an angel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 19, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I wish I had a closet that would do that for me! I'd never come out of it! I do look better in the dark though.


You must all come and stay in my cold, dark room.
I get lonely.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must all come and stay in my cold, dark room.
> I get lonely.


I live where the rainbow ends, I'm kinda like a leprechaun.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 19, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> You are who you are and well done for admitting it
> 
> It's all a bit "so what?" about coming out in the UK too - we are very accepting here. It's not so easy in other parts of the world and I hope all goes well for you.


I agree: the UK would be a suitable place.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 19, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must all come and stay in my cold, dark room.
> I get lonely.


Just a thought - does the light come on when you open the door? if so you are in your fridge!


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 19, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> I live where the rainbow ends, I'm kinda like a leprechaun.


You could make the UK your gnome sweet gnome and work for our National Elf Service.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 19, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Just a thought - does the light come on when you open the door? if so you are in your fridge!


No room, the fridge is full of cheese, silly.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> You could make the UK your gnome sweet gnome and work for our National Elf Service.


God Bless your silliness! I hope it never ends


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 19, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No room, the fridge is full of cheese, silly.


hahaha!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm a HOMO-Sapien!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 19, 2015)

You're coming out so you better get the party started . Isn't that a song ? Oh well ! Glad you're happy ! That's all that matters after all .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 19, 2015)

You know what I say. Study hard, as if your freedom depends on it! You WILL get scholarships! We will drink coffee one day, you and I.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> You're coming out so you better get the party started . Isn't that a song ? Oh well ! Glad you're happy ! That's all that matters after all .


Thanks! Yeah that's a song.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You know what I say. Study hard, as if your freedom depends on it! You WILL get scholarships! We will drink coffee one day, you and I.


I'll try my best. See you when the time is right!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 19, 2015)

teresaf said:


> That can be very difficult in your country can't it? America is getting pretty accepting...Where in America would you like to move to? The west coast is pretty cool.


People here think being gay is a disease. I just don't get them. 
I don't need some medical drug to make me perfect, I just need love! I just need some of the narrow-minded people to see, I don't need someone to change me... I'm not gay because I chose to be this way. I'm not gay because I'm "feminine".... I'm not going to hide anymore!


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 19, 2015)

Glad you came out man!! See it wasn't that bad? Makes me happy when you let it out and glad your happy as well.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 19, 2015)

I guess I'm gay to . I'm a lesbian . Boobies ! Haha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 19, 2015)

As long as you and your torts happy who care what everybody else thinks ! Good luck


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I guess I'm gay to . I'm a lesbian . Boobies ! Haha


PENISES!
Boobies are meh.
lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 20, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Glad you came out man!! See it wasn't that bad? Makes me happy when you let it out and glad your happy as well.


Thanks a lot! It took some courage but I did it... I really did it!!!


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 20, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks a lot! It took some courage but I did it... I really did it!!!


.....and the world didn't end!! Sometimes the fear of doing something is much worse than actually doing it, but worrying is something we all do. 
Be yourself Abdulla, but - without knowing the laws in your country or the Islamic stance on being gay - stay safe. I'm really glad you have supportive friends and you are always amongst friends here.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 20, 2015)

I bet it feels good to get it off your chest! Just be yourself! You will love it here in the good old USA! 
Do your parents or family know?


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Glad you came out man!! See it wasn't that bad? Makes me happy when you let it out and glad your happy as well.


True it wasn't that bad, but it did take a lot for someone from the an Arab country, LIVING in an Arab country.They're not easy to deal with when coming to such an issue, that I know. I'm saying this with all my respect to everyone and NO offence to anyone.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> I bet it feels good to get it off your chest! Just be yourself! You will love it here in the good old USA!
> Do your parents or family know?


Hello Kathy. Oh yes, I'm sure Abdulla now feels MUCH BETTER. I think the U.S.A. would be the PERFECT place for him, where nobody could care-a-less who you are and what you are.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Abulla, and hope you're now feeling MUCH BETTER. Glad you got it off your chest as Kathy put it. It must have been pretty difficult; but you did manage...well done!

At this point, please allow me to say....

GOOD LUCK! where-ever you decide to move to. The U.S.A? I think such a place would be suitable: nobody cares who you are and what you are. And again, please stay in touch with us when you move. Ok?


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 20, 2015)

Abdulla, I have to apologize. Last year my nephew, who was like a son to me, passed away. He was gay and at one point you had talked about how being gay was so wrong. I remember getting upset with you. I apologize, and I'm so glad you feel comfortable enough with us here on the forum that you felt you could be yourself here. We love you no matter what.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 20, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> Abdulla, I have to apologize. Last year my nephew, who was like a son to me, passed away. He was gay and at one point you had talked about how being gay was so wrong. I remember getting upset with you. I apologize, and I'm so glad you feel comfortable enough with us here on the forum that you felt you could be yourself here. We love you no matter what.


Thanks a lot... I'm supposed to apologize too... Homophobia is institutionalized here.... I should've never said anything hateful towards anyone.... Sorry....


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 20, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks a lot... I'm supposed to apologize too... Homophobia is institutionalized here.... I should've never said anything hateful towards anyone.... Sorry....


It's ok. I get it. My brother is gay as well, and at one point before he came out he actually married a woman. It only lasted a year. My nephew, in some self defensive way I think, went from being someone who was raised with faith to someone who claimed to be an atheist. And why not? Not only was he gay, but in the last couple years was suicidal. The church in his mind was not very accepting of a suicidal gay man. Inside we all try to find a way to protect ourselves.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> Abdulla, I have to apologize. Last year my nephew, who was like a son to me, passed away. He was gay and at one point you had talked about how being gay was so wrong. I remember getting upset with you. I apologize, and I'm so glad you feel comfortable enough with us here on the forum that you felt you could be yourself here. We love you no matter what.


Very sorry to hear about your nephew. This is life, I'm afraid.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 20, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> I bet it feels good to get it off your chest! Just be yourself! You will love it here in the good old USA!
> Do your parents or family know?


No one in my family knows... They don't deserve to know.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> No one in my family knows... They don't deserve to know.


Good evening. Listen to me and do NOT trust anyone back there. You and I know the mentality of Arabs. Just imagine your telling your PARENTS/FAMILY!

Sorry for what came above. Abdulla, hope my words are not hurtful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 20, 2015)

Gillian, I think he knows exactly what you mean, and knows you mean it from the heart.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Listen to me and do NOT trust anyone back there. You and I know the mentality of Arabs. Just imagine your telling your PARENTS/FAMILY!
> 
> Sorry for what came above. Abdulla, hope my words are not hurtful.


Fanatical ideals are just stuck in their heads.... I don't want to tell anyone stupid anything, since bandaids can't fix bullet holes....


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> Fanatical ideals are just stuck in their heads.... I don't want to tell anyone stupid anything, since bandaids can't fix bullet holes....


True. For this reason I have NOT been able to make many friends here, and worse still, those who are my friends.....I cannot really TRUST. Imagine that.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 20, 2015)

I just feel sorry for everyone that's still persecuted in the region.... We need a sexual revolution in the Middle East!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> I just feel sorry for everyone that's still persecuted in the region.... We need a sexual revolution in the Middle East!


WOW!! What of Islam, especially in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> WOW!! What of Islam, especially in Saudi Arabia?


We can't always get what we need... I just feel sorry for the people, who might be just like me....


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Very sorry to hear about your nephew. This is life, I'm afraid.


Thank you. I really appreciate. I miss that boy.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 20, 2015)

Quick question 
Any nice clothes in that closet?


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gillian, I think he knows exactly what you mean, and knows you mean it from the heart.


Fair enough, but I always prefer to make sure that I do NOT HURT the person I'm talking to. You cannot imagine how sensitive I am.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> We can't always get what we need... I just feel sorry for the people, who might be just like me....


Good morning. Hope you're well.

I know what you mean, but unfortunately there is not much we can do. My words may sound a little pessimistic, I know. But I for one, am realistic: I am NOT A DREAMER.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. Hope you're well.
> 
> I know what you mean, but unfortunately there is not much we can do. My words may sound a little pessimistic, I know. But I for one, am realistic: I am NOT A DREAMER.


Gillian, your insight is needed.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 21, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gillian, your insight is needed.


Don't quite get that, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 21, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate. I miss that boy.


I'm sure you do. So sorry.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 21, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't quite get that, what exactly do you mean?


He means that you know how people react here, so we need your experience and knowledge.....


----------



## taza (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Abdulla, It takes great courage to come out, good for you! I know how frightening it is even in this day and age. I came out in the early eighties when it was a dangerous thing to do even here in Canada. I lost a lot of friends but gained many more, we fought very hard for this new generation of family we call ourselves, *I hope very much for you happiness*. *And welcome to the family!*
I still am very secrective at times and don't tell people much about my life, but I think that is because for many years we had to, I see a lot of young people while driving my bus, being very open and no one gives them a second look anymore, it makes me smile and happy for them, and makes the horrible times and battles we fought in the eighties and decades since all worth it.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 21, 2015)

taza said:


> Hi Abdulla, It takes great courage to come out, good for you! I know how frightening it is even in this day and age. I came out in the early eighties when it was a dangerous thing to do even here in Canada. I lost a lot of friends but gained many more, we fought very hard for this new generation of family we call ourselves, *I hope very much for you happiness*. *And welcome to the family!*
> I still am very secrective at times and don't tell people much about my life, but I think that is because for many years we had to, I see a lot of young people while driving my bus, being very open and no one gives them a second look anymore, it makes me smile and happy for them, and makes the horrible times and battles we fought in the eighties and decades since all worth it.


Thank you so much and bless you.,. You're part of the reason I'd be safe in some parts of the world.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2015)

But don't look at the world through rose colored glasses, Ab. Here in the states there are factions that give the gay community a very hard time. It's not all goodness and light here. Maybe not as bad as your country, but not all good either.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 21, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> But don't look at the world through rose colored glasses, Ab. Here in the states there are factions that give the gay community a very hard time. It's not all goodness and light here. Maybe not as bad as your country, but not all good either.


Good evening. That is so very true. I'm sorry to say that very many many Arabs think that the West is 'heaven on earth,' especially U.S.A, due to the oppression they go through in their homeland starting at HOME. Not that I can blame them: I know what the Arab World is for these young ladies and men. But however bad the U.S.A. may be for someone who has an issue like Abdulla's, I don't think it can be as bad as ANY Arab country, I can assure you.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

Glad to hear it! I have a friend from Saudi who is engaged to a white American and his family was ok with it but his fiancé's family tell them all the time it won't work because he is Muslim and she non religious (but raised Christian). When I mentioned to some family members I had a Muslim friend they were very shocked and derogatory. They also disliked us having Mormon friends. Thing is, I don't judge people on race, religion, sexuality, etc. I go by how people treat myself and others (and animals) over anything else. Plus liking tortoises is a bonus. 

I'm glad you can be you, because in the end it's your life and you deserve happiness!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 27, 2015)

RosieRedfoot said:


> Glad to hear it! I have a friend from Saudi who is engaged to a white American and his family was ok with it but his fiancé's family tell them all the time it won't work because he is Muslim and she non religious (but raised Christian). When I mentioned to some family members I had a Muslim friend they were very shocked and derogatory. They also disliked us having Mormon friends. Thing is, I don't judge people on race, religion, sexuality, etc. I go by how people treat myself and others (and animals) over anything else. Plus liking tortoises is a bonus.
> 
> I'm glad you can be you, because in the end it's your life and you deserve happiness!


Hi. With all my respect to different nationalities, religions, races, I don't believe that two people can get along that well when they come from different countries, have different religions, different cultures, different mentalities and the rest. *Wars *would begin once they have children; and the religion that the children are to have. But of course there are exceptions o each and every rule, and in some cases thing could go smoothly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

Abdullah, I'm happy for you.
Everyone should be able to pursue the life that makes them happy. 
It would be very sad to pretend to be happy for so long that you die of old age...Never happy in life.
Some people are gay. Some are straight. That has no bearing on the type of person that you are and shouldn't mean anything to a friend.
I imagine that it is very rough in that part of the world. Just think of how many others you could inspire.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. With all my respect to different nationalities, religions, races, I don't believe that two people can get along that well when they come from different countries, have different religions, different cultures, different mentalities and the rest. *Wars *would begin once they have children; and the religion that the children are to have. But of course there are exceptions o each and every rule, and in some cases thing could go smoothly.


Where is your faith in LOVE, Gillian. It is all conquering.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 27, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Abdullah, I'm happy for you.
> Everyone should be able to pursue the life that makes them happy.
> It would be very sad to pretend to be happy for so long that you die of old age...Never happy in life.
> Some people are gay. Some are straight. That has no bearing on the type of person that you are and shouldn't mean anything to a friend.
> I imagine that it is very rough in that part of the world. Just think of how many others you could inspire.


Oh yes. It definitely is very rough is this part of the world; and still not accepted to be gay.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

Even here in America in parts of the deep south, some people think that people can be converted if they want to change. (From being gay)
I don't understand the fear or the hatred.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 27, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Even here in America in parts of the deep south, some people think that people can be converted if they want to change. (From being gay)
> I don't understand the fear or the hatred.


In the West (Europe and USA) there could be that 'hatred' for those who are gay. But there, they can be gay 'openly' unlike this part of the world, where they wouldn't *dare *tell anyone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> In the West (Europe and USA) there could be that 'hatred' for those who are gay. But there, they can be gay 'openly' unlike this part of the world, where they wouldn't *dare *tell anyone.


Abdullah is pretty special


----------



## teresaf (Aug 27, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> In the West (Europe and USA) there could be that 'hatred' for those who are gay. But there, they can be gay 'openly' unlike this part of the world, where they wouldn't *dare *tell anyone.


 I agree. I'm in Ohio which is not the deep south but country. I can't imagine in my little town somebody being killed because they were gay. They might get funny looks. Some kids might harass them. But its getting more common now to see. The novelties wearing off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 27, 2015)

I think more to address Gillian's point of view, in her neck of the world, being gay is still illegal with sometimes the punishment being death.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 27, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I agree. I'm in Ohio which is not the deep south but country. I can't imagine in my little town somebody being killed because they were gay. They might get funny looks. Some kids might harass them. But its getting more common now to see. The novelties wearing off.


Oh, being harassed/annoyed/irritated is nothing here, for being gay.There is a *severe *legal punishment for it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 27, 2015)

But if they be willing and I have a strong back, I could legally have 5-7 wives, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But if they be willing and I have a strong back, I could legally have 5-7 wives, right?


Four.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Four.


Perfect number!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Perfect number!!!!


Goodness!
One is quite enough, thanks.


----------

